# Hintergrundbild in jTextArea



## headnut (29. Jul 2011)

Guten Tag

Ich möchte ein Hintergrundbild in meiner textArea haben. Vollgenden Code habe ich:


```
jTextAusgabResult = new JTextArea(){		
			ImageIcon imageIcon = new ImageIcon(bild);
			Image image = imageIcon.getImage();
		
		      public void paint(Graphics g) {
		          g.drawImage(image, 0, 0, this);
		          super.paint(g);
		        }
		};
```

Leider zeigt es mir kein Bild an! was ist nicht korrekt?


----------



## jgh (29. Jul 2011)

imho solltest du die paintComponent überschreiben UND super.paint..() immer als erstes aufrufen.


```
jTextAusgabResult = new JTextArea() {
			ImageIcon imageIcon = new ImageIcon(bild);
			Image image = imageIcon.getImage();

			@Override
			protected void paintComponent(Graphics g) {
				super.paintComponent(g);
				g.drawImage(image, 0, 0, this);
			}
		};
```

PS: wenn du "auf" dem Bild allerdings was schreiben willst...wirst du m.M.n. noch paar Sachen ändern müssen


----------



## headnut (29. Jul 2011)

oje

Ja ich möchte Text darüber schreiben:-(

das heisst für mich was muss ich noch ändern?


----------



## SlaterB (29. Jul 2011)

ein Ansatz ist wohl durchsichtige JTextArea und dahinter ein JPanel mit paintComponent,
such mal im Forum nach Hintergrundbild,
ein Thema ist
http://www.java-forum.org/awt-swing-swt/120431-durchsichtiges-jscroll-jtextpane.html
vielleicht nicht perfekt dort, aber mag bei dir im einfacheren Fall ohne JScrollPane klappen


----------



## headnut (29. Jul 2011)

Vielen Dank für die tipps ich schaue mal


----------

